
Microsoft retracts Ballmer's Windows 8 in 2012 comments - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/25/microsoft_retracts_ballmers_windows_8_in_2012_comments.html
======
szany
Isn't it funny? A ship that leaks from the top.

------
clark-kent
I would like to see an engineer run Microsoft.

~~~
danilocampos
Anyone but a sales/marketing person, really.

------
nchlswu
Last week, well before these comments there was a Microsoft info session at
the University of Waterloo. The recruiter curiously said "the next version of
Windows, which is going to be released next year." I assumed she misspoke, but
I guess this was the target that MS employees knew (and some believed was
going happen)

